# More Laggy in the Latest Version?



## Hanif1807 (Sep 21, 2019)

I dunno if it's just me or not, but after i updated the game version to the latest version, the game started to get more laggy than before. My campsite has the worst case of the lag/heavy stutters. This is never happened to me in the previous version. Because this problem, i'm starting to be more inactive with the game because the lag makes it uncomfortable to play.

My smartphone isn't a gaming one and thus doesn't have powerful CPU and GPU but it's still able to run the game quite smoothly... not until this version

Does anyone have the same problem? How do i fix this? Do i need to reinstall it?


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 21, 2019)

Mine is the same, I get a lot of "buffering" and the load times between are longer it seems.


----------



## LilyLynne (Sep 22, 2019)

Mine is also more laggy, but I have been traveling so i thought that was the reason.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 23, 2019)

Hey, I am having the exact same issue! I thought that maybe it was my phone lagging and I was a little bit concerned, it is such a relief to see that I am not the only one having the struggles! Hopefully nintendo will release a new, bug fixes update. If we submit feedback or a review or something then surely they will get onto it and fix it up.


----------



## dagwoood (Sep 24, 2019)

I don't know whether this will help guys, but on my older, less powerful handset, if I had lag/stutter issues, I'd do this:

From the Pocket Camp Welcome screen, click on the top left menu and select the "Data Restore" option. (If you have a reasonable broadband connection, the download shouldn't take too long.) Once it's downloaded and restored your data, when you launch the game, the stutter/lag problem wasn't as bad when I did this.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 25, 2019)

Thank you for the tip! It actually really helped, most of the lag is now gone


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 27, 2019)

Well, i tried it, but still didn't work for me. Thanks for the help anyway


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 29, 2019)

I tried the data restore and now it is worse than ever. The lag the last few days is constant and making me super frustrated. For example, I was going down my friend list doing kudos, watering gardens, and helping with the quarry and after EVERY click it spun and spun. If it keeps up I may just uninstall the game again, I can't play it like this.


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 30, 2019)

I uninstalled it today. It seriously takes too long to do anything and it isn't enjoyable anymore, it feels more like a job. I spend more time waiting for things to load, and since the last update I get error message constantly. I did the data restore, I cleared everything out on my phone I could possible clear out but it still runs horrible for me.
In a way it is quite a relief because I really haven't been enjoying it much lately. I think the lagging and having connection errors was just the last straw for me.


----------



## LaFra (Oct 1, 2019)

Too me it always been: Animal Crossing Pocket Lag. 

Every loading screen, even the first men? is a pain in the.... 
But i'm playing with a old Samsung A3 2016, so what can I expect? I should change my phone, actually the lag is not only in the game but for every app or some my action...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm not actually experiencing any lag that I'm aware of.  Which is odd, because so many people seem to be having this problem.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 11, 2019)

So, until this issue is fixed, i'm gonna play the game on my sister's phone, which is able to play it really flawlessly. I can't quite leave the game for now since i'm still enjoying the game. I hope they'll fix it in the future updates that i don't know when


----------



## Ossiran (Oct 13, 2019)

Haven't noticed any lag, though there is the occasional bugger on my friends list. It's been mostly stable so far for me, though.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 19, 2019)

Not really but I am experiencing a different issue. Sending Kudos on my friend list and lending help with the quarry buttons always seem to take forever to load after I've pressed them, just the friends list in general is a tad too slow. At first I thought it was our WiFi, but even being sat by the router it still takes a while to load.


----------

